

4 reasons your company needs a Google+ page now - cartnicnc
http://www.inc.com/articles/201111/4-reasons-your-company-needs-a-google-plus-page.html

======
jccodez
They should have talked about "how to": [http://mashable.com/2011/11/08/how-
to-google-plus-brand-page...](http://mashable.com/2011/11/08/how-to-google-
plus-brand-page/)

